# Ceramic laqure.



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Mike,
Is it true that swirls & minor scratches are harder to remove from cars with ceramic laqure.
Thanks,
Vince.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

vtaylor78 said:


> Hi Mike,
> Is it true that swirls & minor scratches are harder to remove from cars with ceramic laqure.
> Thanks,
> Vince.


I don't think so, in fact I think Ceramiclear paints buff very easy. I just wrote a very important article about these paints, I'll post it here.


----------



## vtaylor78 (Feb 21, 2012)

Great stuff Mike, look forward to it.
regards,
Vince.


----------

